# Model and Year



## dtyree (Sep 16, 2011)

I have an old Gravely with a Kohler engine. The SN on the Gravely Instrument panel is 00518685. Can anyone help with the Model and Year


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Might be able to narrow it down if you have the engine nameplate data.


----------



## dtyree (Sep 16, 2011)

The Model is K181, the Spec. No. is 30709, and the S/N is 10104669


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

According to the serial number the engine was made in 1980.


----------



## dtyree (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks, any idea what manuals I need for the Gravely. I already have the manuals for the engine


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

All of the manuals are at oldgravelys.net There is very little that isn't there.


----------

